
Exploring Swift Memory Layout - josephlord
https://mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2014-07-18-exploring-swift-memory-layout.html
======
JoshTheGeek
This was on the front page a few days ago.

~~~
dang
Do you have a link? I can't find a previous discussion.

~~~
tyilo
I doubt this was on the frontpage, but here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053155)

